
#dev a new 1-month-old newsletter focused on dev news, free courses, and deals - firastn
https://hashdev.co
======
firastn
Hi Guys/Gals,

I'm publishing a new developers newsletter with general articles, news, and
deals.

You'll also receive Google's Software Engineering Guide as a bonus gift after
you sign up.

See you there. Firas

~~~
zunzun
Who is writing the articles?

~~~
firastn
It's mostly a curation from well-known resources such as Dzone, hackernoon,
Martin Fowler (and "similar" authors) blog, companies tech blogs, etc.

